# Greyhawk Game Starting



## wysiwyg (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd like to play a standard 3.5 version in the good old Greyhawk campaign. Is anyone else interested in joining?

We'll need a GM as well - so that position is also open.

We can discuss as a group what the levels, stats, magical items & starting GP should be.

Also, I'd like frequent postings, say an average of 10 or more per week.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 23, 2004)

I am in....mid-level maybe?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 23, 2004)

*Mistake in entry*

***


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 23, 2004)

Mid level is fine with me. PS: What's your definition of mid level? Mine is like 5-7.

What about stats? Should we go by the standard 32 point buy, or not.

BTW, are you interested in being GM or player?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 23, 2004)

*hmmm*

Mid-Level 5-8....32 point-buy works for me....I have only DM once and it was a lose-ruled PBP in FR....rules were guidlines really...was more of a story PBP....I would like to play but, maybe I will give it another shot at DM'ng.

dj


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2004)

I would be interested... I have most versions of Greyhawk... not sure I could GM right now as I am (secretly ) planning to start up another game in a couple of weeks here... I would love to play though...

Hmmm I MIGHT be interested in running something is and around Greyhawk... or maybe a Liberation of Tenh (I ran an Alt history version called the Liberation of  Tenh a few years ago I could dig up... the Stong Hold Barbarians I changed to Orc's just cause I wanted Orcs and Goblins to be the badguys that the players would be struggling against... maybe I could modify that...)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

I would be interested.
I am a player though...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Lemme see what I can do, I *might* be able to pull off DM (although I already do run 3 games, and play 3).  I've kinda wanted to try out Greyhawk, anyway.  So I guess I can be "maybe" DM.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd love to play in Greyhawk with the 3.5 rules. I haven't played Greyhawk since before 3.0 came out. 32 point by and 5-7th level is great with me. I'll be happy to play just about anything, whatever is needed to round out the party is fine by me. 

Scotley


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

32 point, lvl 5-7 is fine by me also.
Also, what sources will be allowed?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

OK. Looks like we've got a bit of response. However we have lots of loose ends to tie. Since I started this thread, let me try and come up with some final points.
The majority of the group seems to agree on the following:

1. We'll play 32 point buy.
2. 6th or 7th level (Let's go for 6).

3. We don't yet have a fixed DM. So far we have either Karl or Andrew as volunteers. Andrew seems a bit more experienced as a DM, but is a pretty busy player (which is good and bad: good - I need a frequent DM. bad - might be too busy to DM)

4. Source books: This is a touchy subjects, especially in Enworld. How about we stick to the PHB & the Greyhawk campaign setting only. 

If you have anything *new * to contribute, please do so.

In the meantime, every one can decide what they want to play. 

I for one, even with the debate about the wimpy ranger, will play a ranger - I have a soft spot for 'im.

Write back soon.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 24, 2004)

*Sweet...*

...I am in as a player then not a DM...nice...okay, so, hmmm....
djordje


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd be interested in joining as a player if ther's still room.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd like to play a Barbarian. A low-int female Barbarian. Maybe a Gnome or a Halfling!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

Karl or Andrew - any takers as GMs?

How many players can you handle? As of now there are 6 people wanting to play.

(SWAK) Ball is in your court.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in joining as a player if ther's still room.




Possibly keep checking this thread. You are #6 so far - a conventional number of players.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like we have some heavy hitters in the Ranger and the Barbarian, so I'll plan on a Rogue or a spell caster, perhaps both. I'll give the others a chance to chime in before I decide. 

PH and Greyhawk only is fine with me. 6th level and 32 points is great. 

Scotley


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

What about starting gold? I'm not sure what the average gold for a 6th level PC should be. Please post if you know.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2004)

Character wealth--including magic items--is 13,000 gp for 6th level per DMG p. 135. That's the only guide I know of for starting beyond 1st level. Does someone know of another guide? I would assume that our DM will have some ideas about this as well. Presumably he/she will want to approve magic item choices. We are using a fairly high point buy. Does that mean we should have extra cash as well?   

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

I will wait to see what Andrew says before going one way or the other... my problem is that I do have two other PBP games going right now and I am already planning out a 3rd... this would be Four  I might not have the time hehe

What would people be interested in for the game? In and around Greyhawk? Typical adventures? Greyhawk wars and aftermath?

I am thinking about modifing and updating the Slavelords game as those where some of my all time favorite games I have ever run. Thoughts about that???


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am thinking about modifing and updating the Slavelords game as those where some of my all time favorite games I have ever run. Thoughts about that???




Karl, 

  If you do become DM I think a Slavelords Redux could be great fun. I haven't really done anything with those adventures in about 20 years. Greyhawk and environs offers plenty of adventure even post wars, so whatever you like would be great with me. I'm hearing good buzz about Castle Maure (sp?) from the dragon #112 as well, but I think that may be higher level. 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> I'm hearing good buzz about Castle Maure (sp?) from the dragon #112 as well, but I think that may be higher level.
> 
> Scotley




I have that Dungeon and it is a very cool massive module... but I believe you have to start out around 10th or 11th level  I have not run a campaign at that level in a REALLY long time....

Well I will wait some more, but if I run, I think I will go with the Slavelord Redux (hehe cool name)... starting level 5th or 6th... hmmm


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 24, 2004)

*I...*

...really don't mind what kind of ROLE playing goes on in game as far as adventure wise goes.

I will wait intill everyone else has an idea for their pcs, then I will work on mine to fill in the blanks...helps me control the ideas I have for pcs in my head   

djordje


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 24, 2004)

*Also...*

...why I think of it, I would not mind doing a SH for the game as time goes on if anyone would not mind.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> ...why I think of it, I would not mind doing a SH for the game as time goes on if anyone would not mind.




?? Sorry what are you asking


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> ...why I think of it, I would not mind doing a SH for the game as time goes on if anyone would not mind.




If you write a Story Hour for this I'll have to be on my best behavior.   

WYSIWYG started this thread and I would recommend we defer to him if he had any such plans, but other than that I have no objections. 

Scotley


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 24, 2004)

*Sorry...*

I am running on about 3hrs of sleep for the past two days...I would not mind doing a journal of the game for everyone.

Also, do we, have an idead as to the party make-up at all or who might be DM?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

AHHH sorry I am running low on sleep now also and so don't get all the shorthand stuff 

Anyway, GM will prob be either Andrew or myself.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 24, 2004)

*Okay,*

Then from you point - if you end up DM'ng - what is your idea(s) for character creation?  Also, want kind of game are you thinking you might want to start running?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to do a quick review over the Slavelord stuff tonight but off-hand...

Six Players
level 5 or 6 (leaning toward 6th, just want to check some info)
32 point buy Attributes
Hit Points Max at first level, then based on HD; D4 =3, D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10
Starting Wealth, whatever level we start at per the DMG pg 135
If you can craft/create/brew/scribe, you can take the discount of 40% off the item you can make (just a little bit of a balance as it will NOT be costing you any XP, so it will cost 60% whatever is listed in the DMG)
Standard Races from the Player's Handbook
Standard Classes from the Player's Handbook, Complete Warrior and Complete Divine (although I am very iffy about the Samurai/Shugenju). PrC from the DMG, CW and CD 
Character background, give me the basics at least about your personality, history etc. If you want to know each other, that is cool. If not that is fine also, just put it in your background
Starting out in or around Greyhawk, although characters can come from anywhere in the known world, just include reason why you are here.
Would prefer "Good" character only... or at least have it in your background why you might help those who could give you much if any 'worldly' rewards (money, magic, etc)
Posting at least every other day (every day if you can, let me know if you are going to be away and want me to NPC you. IF I am away I will let you know)
Hmm, humm, not sure about what else. I am sure I will think of something


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 25, 2004)

*Two questions....*

What is your take on the Leadership Feat, and Aasmir(sp?)/Tiefling?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 25, 2004)

Karl, it seems like you have a prerty good idea on a campaign you would like to GM. If you're up to it, I'll relinquish this thread to you.

A have a ranger PC I'm playing in a different campaign, with a 32 point buy. I'll have to modify him a little for 6th level and flesh him with a Greyhawk background.

Everything you've sounds good.
Let us know if you want to take over.

PS: If yes, we should start sending PCs.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> PS: If yes, we should start sending PCs.




Assuming Karl is taking it, will you be starting a Rogue's Gallery thread for this game or should we post here? I should be able to put something together tonight. 

Scotley


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 25, 2004)

*A thought.*

Post here for approval then post in RG for final version....makes it nice and clean for everyone.  Still waiting on my questions though...


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 25, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> What is your take on the Leadership Feat, and Aasmir(sp?)/Tiefling?




It's up to the DM I suppose. If we start at 6th level, the ECL levels will be come into effect though.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

OK as no word for Andrew, and as the natives are reless  I will move forward with this.

I will open a thread in Rogue's Gallery. Please post your basic character ideas here. And then final versions over there. 

Title of the Game - *Greyhawk; Return of the Slavelord*
Six Players
*level* 6
32 point buy Attributes
*Hit Points* Max at first level, then based on HD; D4 =3, D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10
*Starting Wealth* - 13,00gp
If you can craft/create/brew/scribe, you can take the discount of 40% off the item you can make (just a little bit of a balance as it will NOT be costing you any XP, so it will cost 60% whatever is listed in the DMG)
*Standard Races* from the Player's Handbook (I am not opposed to the Aasmir(sp?) or the Tiefling. If you wish to try one of those ok with me, just so long as you are 'good'. I am a bit more iffy about the Plane-Touched as they seem a little more FR based but I am not 100% against them either) 
*Standard Classes* from the Player's Handbook, Complete Warrior and Complete Divine (although I am very iffy about the Samurai/Shugenju). PrC from the DMG, CW and CD 
*Character background* give me the basics at least about your personality, history etc. If you want to know each other, that is cool. If not that is fine also, just put it in your background
Starting out in or around Greyhawk, although characters can come from anywhere in the known world, just include reason why you are here.
Would prefer "Good" character only... or at least have it in your background why you might help those who could give you much if any 'worldly' rewards (money, magic, etc)
Posting at least every other day (every day if you can, let me know if you are going to be away and want me to NPC you. IF I am away I will let you know) 

Some basic notes about the game and how I will run it... 

When we get into rolling dice, etc I will let you make the rolls and then post them online with what your character is doing. 

Put the results and any other OOC information that you need to tell me at the end of your post in bracket like this:








*OOC:*


Diplomacy check, rolled a 12 +10 skill =22, to try to calm him down[/OCC]

or in combat like this...
[OCC]Attack roll 5 +10 melee =15, if I hit he takes 1d8 +4 damage for 3+4 =7 damage[/OCC]

If you want to use different colors for this (I will be using RED) you can but please make it something I can read 

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure out who everyone is. 

Thoughts go in italics, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but again make it light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags. If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this 



Spoiler



this is an example of spoiler text


, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> It's up to the DM I suppose. If we start at 6th level, the ECL levels will be come into effect though.




Leadership Feat is fine with me... if you take it, I will let you make up the characters, but I think I want to have a base of 28 Stat Buy for them.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lorien Eldamar, Human Ranger*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Lorien Eldamar
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Ehlonna

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 50 (8+5x6+2x6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 22           10    +6    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     +5    +2   +1     +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                      +5    +2   +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                     +2    +1   +1     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack         Damage     Critical[/B]
Long Sword              +11/+6         1d8+4      17-20x2
Longbow, Composite      +11/+11/+6     1d8+4      20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Comnon, Elf, Halfling, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Wild Empathy, Favored Enemies (Human), Archery Style, Endurance, Animal Companion, Favored Enemies (Orc)

[B]Feats:[/B] Track (Ranger), Rapid Shot(Ranger), Weapon Focus (Long Sword), Precise Shot, Endurance (Ranger), Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow), Many Shot( Ranger), Power Attack, Point Blank.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 81       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      9    +3          +10
Hide                       9    +2          +9
Listen                     9    +2          +9
Move Silently              9    +2          +9
Search                     9    +2          +9
Spot                       9    +2          +9
Survival                   9    +1    +2    +12
Jump                       5    +3          +8
Ride                       5    +2          +7
Swim                       4    +3          +7
Knowledge Nature           4    +2    +2    +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bedroll                   1sp     *
Flint & Steel             1gp     *
Waterskin                 1gp     *
Rope, 50ft                1gp     *
Royal Tunic              50gp     *
Ring of Sustenance     2500gp     *
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp    2lb
Handy Haversack        2000gp    5lb
Tunic                     1gp    1lb
Mithril Breastplate    2100gp   10lb
Kite Shield              50gp   23lb
Keen Long Sword+1      4035gp    4lb
Longbow, Composite
MW (+3)                1050gp    3lb
Quiver & Arrows	          1gp    3lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]51lb      [B]Money:[/B] 210gp  9sp  0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Handsome

*Spells (2/-/-/-):* 
Endure Elements (casted daily)
Delay Poison

*Background:* 
Lorien is an exiled Shieldlander. Lorien has been adventuring ever since the invasion of Iuz. He yearns to return to his homeland, but is begining to accept the fate that so many others have accepted, the Shieldlands are no more. As a compromise, he is determined to look after the welfare of his native Shieldlanders in the lands that they have settled, and restore some of the culture that has been destroyed. He has a very strong feeling that he can make a difference to the weak and oppressed, and as such he prefers to travels with his steed, Avalon, seeking to help those in need.

*Appearance:* 
Lorien is tall, handsome and muscular. He wears a a dark green tunic under his cloak. His feet are sandeled (even in winter). He wears his sword by his side, and his bow and quiver on his back on top of his haversack.

*Avalon (Heavy Warhorse)*
*HD* 6d8+18 (56 HP); Initiative +2; Speed: 50 ft.; 
*AC*: 17 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +6 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +5/+13; Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack*: 2 hooves +8 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)

*Special Qualities*: Low-light vision, scent
*Saves*: Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills*: Listen +5, Spot +4
*Feats*: Endurance, Run
*Special*: Link, Share Spells, Evasion
*Tricks*: 1. Comes when called by Lorien. 2. Knows to find it's own food.


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2004)

Is there any open slots?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks good *wysiwyg*, just two quick questions as I look him over...

I don't think Rangers can use Weapon Specialization? I am not up on all 3.5 changes, but...

The Composite Longbow (+3) only gives it bonus to damage, not to hit, I believe... 

(WHAT a day for forgot my PHB at home and me at work).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Is there any open slots?




Looking it over, it appears that the following have signed up...

wysiwyg - Human Ranger
djrdjmsqrd - ?
Scotley – Rogue or Spellcaster
Rayex -  a low-int female Barbarian. Maybe a Gnome or a Halfling
Johnsemlak - ?
Andrew D. Gable – ? (hope you don’t mind if I ‘stolde’ the game )

I don’t really mind one more then Someone, so consider the game closed with you!!!


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2004)

That´s great. I´ll likely use a half-orc cleric of Trithereon I used once in another Greyhawk game. I´ll post him soon.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 25, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Looks good *wysiwyg*, just two quick questions as I look him over...
> 
> I don't think Rangers can use Weapon Specialization? I am not up on all 3.5 changes, but...
> 
> ...




Firstly, allow me to change your life. You no longer need to carry the PHB with you. Follow this link for the best SRD out there: http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/home.html

Secondly, I can tell you played 1st Edition AD&D. Rangers can now take the weapon specialize feat - so can everyone else.

Finally, I'm not sure where the I can find out abut the Composite Longbow (+3) attack bonus. I went to the "Magical Items -> Armor & Weapons" node, and it didn't mention any restrictions about the weapon. Please check (even if you have to resort to the PHB)  .

PS: I've added the stats for my animal companion in my PC's portfolio


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

Firstly thanks for the link  I always forget that link...

And ah according to the link...(see bold) must be a 4th level Fighter. And yep I have been playing D&D WAY to long 

WEAPON SPECIALIZATION [GENERAL]
Choose one type of weapon for which you have already selected the Weapon Focus feat. You can also choose unarmed strike or grapple as your weapon for purposes of this feat. You deal extra damage when using this weapon.

Prerequisites: Proficiency with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, *fighter level 4th*.

Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus on all damage rolls you make using the selected weapon.

Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon.

A fighter may select Weapon Specialization as one of his fighter bonus feats.
---

Also yes, you can totally take a +3 bow BUT you paid only 700gp for it! I assume that you pruchased a Mastercraft or some right? Just wondering


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 25, 2004)

*I would then...*

being playing an archer of some kind then...will work on it tonight...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

Kewl... any other character ideas? I figure that as soon as we get the players all done we can start. I will be ready by early next week depending on who has the characters done by then...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

this is what i've got so far, say hello to Geenaa the furious:

*Geenaa the furious*


*Female Human Barbarian6*


*AL:* CN
*Hair:* Copper
*Eyes:* Light Brown
*Experience:* 15000


*STR:* 17 (+3) [10pts + 1level4] *21 (+5) when in rage*
*DEX:* 14 (+2) [6pts]
*CON:* 16 (+3) (10pts] _*20 (+5) when in rage*_
*INT: * 12 (+1) [4pts]
*WIS:* 10 (+0) [2pts]
*CHA:* 08 (-1) [0pts]


*HP:* 80 (6d12 + 18con) _*92 when in rage*_


*AC:* 19/21 (10 + 2dex + 5armor + 2armor enchantment (+2 against traps)) / 12/14 / 17/119, *17/10/15 when in rage*


*Saves: *  
*FORT:* +8 (5base + 3con) _*+10 when in rage*_
*REF:* +4/+6 (2base + 2dex (+2 against traps))
*WILL:* +2 (2base) _*+4 when in rage*_


*Init:* +2 (+2dex)


*Base attack bonus:* +6/+1


*Attacks:*
*Smasher:* +10/+5 (+6/+1 base + 3str + 1weapon enchantment), 1d10 + 4damage (+3str + 1weapon enchantment), Threat 19-20/x2
_*Smasher when in rage:*_ +12/+7 (+6/+1 base + 5str + 1weapon enchantment), 1d10 + 6damage (+5str + 1weapon enchantment), Threat 19-20/x2


*Skills: *  
*Skill points:* 45
*Max Rank:* 9
*Climb:* 12 (9ranks + 3str) 
*Intimidate:* 9 (9ranks) 
*Jump:* 12 (9ranks + 3str)
*Listen:* 7 (7ranks)
*Survival:* 8 (8ranks)
*Swim:* 12 (9ranks + 3str)


*Feats: *  
(human bonus feat) - *Power Attack*
(lvl 1) - *Cleave*
(lvl 3) - *Destructive Rage*
(lvl 6) - *Intimidating Rage*


*Race:*
1 extra feat at 1st level
4 extra skill points at 1st level
1 extra skill point every level after 1st


*Class:*
*Level 1: * Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day
*Level 2:* Uncanny Dodge
*Level 3:* Trap Sense +1
*Level 4:* Rage 2/day
*Level 5:* Improved Uncanny Dodge
*Level 6: * Trap Sense 2

*Fast Movement:* Speed increase by 10
*Illiteracy:* Cannot write or read
*Trap sense:* +2 on reflex and AC against traps
*Improved Uncanny Dodge: * Do not loose AC when flat-footed, and cannot be flanked.
*Rage:* +4str, +4con, +2hp per lvl, +2 will saves, -2ac. Lasts for 3 + con modifier rounds.


*Proficiencies:*
Single and Martial weapons
Light and Medium armor
Shields (Not tower shields)


*Languages: *  
Common
Orc


*Equipment:*
Backpack [1 gp]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
+1 Mighty Cleaving Heavy flail (Smasher) [8315 gp]
+2 Chainmail [4150 gp]
530 gp


*Personlaity:*
Geenaa is quite the Happy-go-lucky gal. She usually wears a smile on her face and will always lend a hand if required. In battle she choose to let loose, and rages around untill no opponents are left standing.


*Background:*
Geenaa grew up in a village with her fosterparents. Her real parents died in a mining accident when she was an infant, and a good-hearted half-orc couple took her in. Her mother was a weaver and her father tended the fields with other males from the village. Every other week the men in the village arranged the Fighter's Pit, a friendly tournament where everyone who wanted to could fight and have fun. She entered the first contest at her 16th birthday, and was beaten badly. After that, she decided to become the master of the Pit. Stubborn as she is, she did not relent until that was achieved. At age 23 she won the tournament, and was satisfied. This was something she indeed liked! There was not much more fun in the local tournament though, so she set out on the road, looking for more tournaments to enter and win!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2004)

Karl, 

I am working on my character, given that we have Ranger and Barbarian with an Archer and a Cleric on the way I shall play a Human Rogue/Wizard 2/4. He will have pretty weak hp points (28), so I was hoping that Elven Leafweave type armor from the arms and equipment guide would be available. It adds +750 to the cost of light armor, but adjusts the Max Dex. Bonus Adjustment by +1, the Armor check penalty adj. by +2 and most importantly the Arcane Spell Failure by -5%. Thus, he could have padded armor at no spell failure or leather at on a 5% failure chance or even stud. leather at only a 10% spell failure. Anyway, I'll post the rest of the character soon with equipment to follow when you rule on this. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay, here's what I have so far. I still need to select spells and stat out the familiar, but this is all I have time for until Monday. Karl, let me know if I went overboard on discounted craft alchemy items or scroll spells. If the Elven Leafweave is out I guess I'll go with +1 leather armor for now at about the same price. 

Scotley 

Verrick Ardmore

Male Human
Rogue 2/Wizard 4	15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6' 
Weight: 150 lbs
Hair: Brown (Graying slightly) Wavy
Eyes: Brown
Age: 32

Str: 13 (+1) [5 points] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [8 points] [+1 4th level]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Wis: 9 (+0) [1 points] 
Cha: 12 (+1) [4 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Sneak Attack, Trapfinding, Evasion, Bonus Feat and skill points (Human), Familiar, Scribe Scroll

Hit Dice: 2d6+2 (12) and 4d4+4 (16)
HP: 28 
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +? Armor) (+1 Two Weap. Def.)
Init: +3 [+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: 0

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+1 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +7 [+4 base, +3 Dex]
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +3
Melee Attack: +4 or +2/+2 
+1 Flaming Rapier +5 (+3), 1d6+2 Dmg,+ 1d6 fire 18-20/x2 
MW Dagger +5 (+3), 1d4 Dmg. 19-20/x2
Sap +4 1d6 non-lethal
Dagger +4 (+2), 1d4 Dmg. 19-20/x2
Quarter Staff +4 (+2/+2) 1d6+1/1d6 20/x2

Ranged Attack: +6
MMW Shortbow +7 (+5/+5), [+8 (+6/+6) if w/in 30ft), 1d6+1 Dmg, x3 range 60’

Skills:
Rogue: 8x4+8(+5 Human)(+6 Int.)=51 
Wizard: 2+2+2+2 (+4 Human)(+12 Int.)=24
Appraise r +3 [+3 Int.]
Balance r +6 [1 ranks, +3 Dex., +2 Syn. ]
Bluff r +6 [5 ranks, +1 Cha.]
Climb r +3 [2 ranks, +1 Str.]
Concentration w +8 [7 ranks, +1 Con.]
Craft r w Alchemy + [2 ranks, +3 Int.]
Decipher Script w +4 [1 rank, +3 Int.]
Diplomacy r +6 [1 rank, +1 Cha., +4 Syn.]
Disable Device r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.]
Disguise r +4 [1 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Syn.]
Escape Artist r +3 [+3 Dex]
Forgery r +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int.]
Gather Information r +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Hide r +12 [3 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 Cloak]
Intimidate r +4 [1 rank, +1 Cha., +2 Syn.]
Jump r +2 [1 rank, +1 Str., +2 Syn.]
Knowledge Arcana w +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.]
Knowledge Local r w +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.] Greyhawk
Listen r +2 [2 ranks, +0 Wis]
Move Silently r +5 [2 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Open Lock r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Ride cc +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Search r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive r +5 [5 ranks, +0 Wis.]
Sleight of Hand r +6 [1 ranks, +3 Dex., +2 Syn.]
Spellcraft w +10 [5 ranks, +3 Int., +2 Syn.]
Spot r +3 [3 ranks, +0 Wis.]
Swim r +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Tumble r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
Use Magic Device r +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Use Rope r +4 [1 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
 Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot

Languages
Common, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven

Equipment:
4 Potions Cure Light Wounds (200gp), Masterwork Thief’s Tools (100gp), Masterwork Elven Leaf weave Studded Leather Armor (925gp), +1 Rapier Flaming (8,000gp), Mighty (+1 Str. Adj.) Masterwork Shortbow (430gp), Masterwork Dagger (302gp), 20 Arrows (1gp), Disguise Kit (50gp), Backpack (2gp), Belt Pouch x2 (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Silk Rope (10gp), Grappling Hook (1gp), Thunderstone x2 (36gp), 2 Weeks Rations (6gp), 5 Sunrods (6gp), 1 Map Case (1g),  2 Weeks Feed for War horse (7sp), Light War Horse /w full tack(150gp+16gp), Spellbook, Case /w 14 sheets paper, 3 vials of ink (black, red, blue), and 6 quills (28gp), Explorer’s Outfit (10gp), Traveler’s Outfit (1gp), Courtiers Outfit (30gp), Wand of Burning Hands (lvl2) 50 charges (1500gp), Tindertwigs x10 (6gp), Alchemist’s fire x5 (60gp), Acid x2 (12gp), Spell scrolls cat’s grace (90gp), Invisibility (90gp), Expeditious retreat (15gp), Shield (15gp), Fireballx2 (750), Holy symbol of Fharlanghn   Cash: 104 and 5 gems (10gp each). 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hawk Familiar 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
AC: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +5 melee (1d4+4) and bite +0 melee (1d3+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Environment: Temperate plains
Organization: Domesticated
Challenge Rating: 1
Carrying Capacity: Light load - 300lbs. or less, Medium load - 301-600lbs., Heavy load - 601 - 900lbs., Drag 4,500lbs. 

Tan horse with white socks. He is outfitted with a brown leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle, and a pair of saddlebags. He knows the following tricks: Attack, Defend, Guard, Down, Come, and Stay. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Appearance:
Verrick is man of average build and looks. He is of Flan and Oerdian decent. He has a weather-beaten face and tanned skin from many years of traveling. He is clean shaven and wears his hair short. He is generally unremarkable in a crowd. He normally wears stout boots and a large brimmed hat. He favors comfortable, but durable clothes in neutral tones. He typically wears a leather vest with many pockets for spell components and other odds and ends over a long sleeved shirt and slightly baggy pants. 

Personality:
Verrick is a friendly soft-spoken man. While not a Cleric he is a religious man and devoted follower of Fharlanghn. He is slow to anger, but once his ire is roused his rage is fierce. He enjoys meeting new people and seeing new places. He likes to try exotic food and drink when he travels. He tends to be a peacemaker among his friends and tries to get along with everyone. If he does find someone he can’t be friends with he generally moves on somewhere new. He has acquaintances all over the flanness, but he rarely stays in one place long enough to make really close friends.     

Background:
Verrick grew up on the roads. His parents were in the business of hauling goods. He spent much of his early life riding in the back of a wagon reading books. His parents were only modestly successful and never provided much of a home for young Verrick. He was fascinated by the cities they passed through, but never stayed at. At 13 he left his parents for the bright lights of Leukish. He soon found that cities weren’t the magical places he had imagined. He found life was hard on the streets and nothing like the tales he had been reading. He struggled to survive and had to resort to the life of a Rogue to survive. He eventually went to sea on the Nyr Dyv as a deck hand again in hopes of finding the romance and excitement of the stories he read as a child. He soon became disenchanted and headed north toward the shield lands to join the army and fight Iuz at 16. Fortunately, he met a young wizard who was going the other way and recognized in Verrick the potential of magic. He took young Verrick into apprenticeship and began to teach him the arts of magic. Verrick was an apt pupil and soon mastered the basics of Wizardry. After the initial excitement wore off he discovered that magic was mostly about studying old dusty books and practice. After a couple of years of study with the Wizard in Keoland he decided it was time to move on again. He traveled making a living selling spells and looking for the home he never had. He never seemed to find a home or the excitement he craved. He spent time among the Elves of Celene and the Dwarves of the mountains, but he never found a home. One day when Verrick was in his mid-twenties he met an old man on the road. They were traveling the same way and began to talk. Verrick found himself talking of his life and his disappointments. The old man who was a priest of Fharlanghn told him that he had a home all along. That the road and all the vast places of the flanness were his home. As they talked Verrick realized that he had been so worried about the destination he had never enjoyed the journey. He spent some time in the company of the old priest and re-evaluated his life. Now Verrick still wanders the roads of land, but he does it with new eyes. Every day is an adventure and he wanders the roads partaking of all that the world has to offer.


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2004)

Name: Norbac Odrog
Race: Half-orc
Class/level: Cleric 6
Sex: Male
Alingment: CG
Deity: Trithereon

Stats:
Str......16 (18 with gauntlets)
Dex......14
Con......14
Int......10
Wis......17 (16+ level 4 bonus point)
Cha......6

AC: 19=10+7(armor)+2(dex)
HP: 56=(8+6x5)+12(Con)+6(Improved toughness)
BAB +4, grapple +8
Initiative +2
Attacks: 
+1 Longspear +10 (1d8+7, crit x3. Reach)
MW Morningstar +9 (1d8+4, or 1d8+6 two handed)
Heavy crossbow +6 (1d10)
Dagger +8 melee, +6 ranged (1d4+4)

Saves:
Fort +8=5+2(con)+1 magic
Reflex +4=1+2(dex)+1 magic
Will +9=5+3(wis)+1 magic

Feats:
L1-------------Weapon focus longspear
L3-------------Improved toughness
L6-------------Craft magic arms and armor

Skills: 
Concentration +11=9 ranks+2(con)
Heal 8=5 ranks+3(wis)
Survival (c/c): 5=2 ranks+3(wis)

Languages: Common, orc.

Class and race abilities:
Darkvision 60 ft, cast spontaneous Cure spells, Turn undead 1/day.

Domains: Strenght and Protection.
Commonly prepared spells: 5, 4+1, 4+1, 3+1
Orisons: Create water, purify food and drink, resistance, detect magic, read magic.
1st level: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist. D: Enlarge Person
2nd level: Resist Energy, Sound burst, Lesser restoration, Shatter D: Bull´s Strenght
3rd level: Dispel magic, Prayer, Invisibility Purge D: Magic Vestment.

Equipment (starting with 13000 gp)

+2 breastplate 2750 
+1 longspear 1505
MW morningstar 308
Heavy crossbow 50
10 crossbow bolts 1
Dagger 2
Cloak of resistance +1 1000
Gauntlets of ogre power 4000
Phylactery of faithfulness 1000
Traveller´s outfit 
Backpack (flint and steel, blanket, waterskin)

Scrolls of: Divine power 700, Remove curse 375, Stone shape 375, Remove fear 25.
Wand of CLW 750

150 gp.

Norbac is native to Perrenland, from one of the small barbaric tribes that survive in the savage Mounds of Dawn and Yatil Mountains. At an early age he joined a mercenary company of mountaineers to fight in the Greyhawk wars, were his great strenght was accepted despite his bestial looks and behaviour –nor that the mountaineers themselves were much more civilized-

Unlike the disciplined pikemen of the regular mercenary companies of perrenlanders, Norbac´s unit fought in loose formations very effective in rough terrain and surprise attacks. They could survive on their own without supplies for a long time, planning ambushes and night attacks, a life not unlike Norbac´s tribe way of life. But he didn´t fall in the barbaric ways of his brethen or developed a berserker demeanor, and that was because of Gunther.

Gunther was a cleric of Trithereon that also found his place between the wild mercenaries. Norbac found him fascinating; at last, he found a god he could understand, one that helps with the fight, with a view he shared. Gunther was surprised to find that Norbac was reasonably intelligent and very intuitive, and quickly mastered the first orisons, so he encouraged the half-orc to continue that path. 

When the war ended, Norbac was almost as powerful as Gunther, but he refused to come back to Perrenland, but he wandered south to see the world and look for opportunities to put in practice what Gunther teached him.

Physical description and personality:

Prominent jaw, yellow fangs, slopped forehead, and a mixture of unkempt scavenged equipment (some of it of obvious quality) doesn´t make a pleasant look, and his way to speak in grunts doesn´t help. Add the smell to that. Once you get used to that many can´t but appreciate the guy, being always eager to give a hand and optimistic. After all, how can things go bad if you have a god on your side?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> this is what i've got so far, say hello to Geenaa the furious:
> 
> *Geenaa the furious*




Ah cool... looking good. Don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> I am working on my character, given that we have Ranger and Barbarian with an Archer and a Cleric on the way I shall play a Human Rogue/Wizard 2/4. He will have pretty weak hp points (28), so I was hoping that Elven Leafweave type armor from the arms and equipment guide would be available. It adds +750 to the cost of light armor, but adjusts the Max Dex. Bonus Adjustment by +1, the Armor check penalty adj. by +2 and most importantly the Arcane Spell Failure by -5%. Thus, he could have padded armor at no spell failure or leather at on a 5% failure chance or even stud. leather at only a 10% spell failure. Anyway, I'll post the rest of the character soon with equipment to follow when you rule on this.
> 
> Scotley




Sure sounds fine to me. I don't have that book, but I can borrow a friends and make sure but it sounds reasonable


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> *Verrick Ardmore*
> 
> Male Human, Rogue/Wizard




Overall looks really good with my basic once over. Equipment is fine with me so far. Looking forward to your spells


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Name: Norbac Odrog
> Race: Half-orc
> Class/level: Cleric 6




Looks good to me with the first once over. 

Kewl now the group is coming together... hope to see some more soon. If you four want to post your characters over in the Rogues Gallery please do. Any questions post them over here. If I have any more questions I will post them over here. Sound good?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 26, 2004)

*Defrel...stats...*

just the stats right now...

Defrel, Half-Elf Male Ranger 6; CR 6l Experience: 15000
Str14 (+2), Dex16 (+3), Con12 (+1), Int14 (+2), Wis14 (+2), Cha11 (+0)
Fort +6 , Ref +8, Will +4
BAB 6/1; melee 8/3, ranged 9
AC 18 (10+3 dex+ 4 armor, +1 Buckler); hp 39 (1d8+1+5x6); Speed 30; 
SA: Low-Light Vision, Elven Blood, Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects, 1st Favored Enemy (Humans), Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style (Archery), Edurance, Animal Companion, 2nd Favored Enemy (Slavers), Improved Combat Style (Archery)
Load: Light (58/59-116/117-175 lb)

Home Region: Red Oak
Patron Diety: 
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Skills and Feats: Climb +3 (5), Craft (Bows/Arrows) +4 (6), Handle Animal +4 (4), Heal +3 (5), Hide +6 (9), Jump +4 (6), Knowledge (geography) +3 (5), Knowledge (nature) +6 (8), Listen +6 (9), Move Silently +9 (12), Ride +2 (5), Search +6 (9), Spot +6 (9), Survival +4 (6), Swim +2 (4), Use Rope +4 (7); Track (Ranger), Rapid Shot (Ranger), Edurance (Ranger), Manyshot (Ranger), Point Blank Shot (1st Level), Far Shot (4th Level)

Spells (3/-/-/-): 1; Entangle, Pass without Trace, Endure Elements

Languages: Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Undercommon, Elven

Equipment: Dark Air (Mighty (+2) Darkwood Compsite Shortbow of Distance), Sword of Frost (Shortsword of Frost, Sheathed on back), MW Dagger (Right Hip), MW Punching Dagger (Sheathed on Small of Back), Holly and Mistletoe Necklace (Holy Symbol), Mithral Shirt of Fortification (Light), Mithral Buckler, Efficient Quiver (40 MW Arrows, 20 MW Alchemical Silver Arrows; 10x Javelins (8x Places Open); 2x Shortspears, 1x Quaterstaff (3x Places Open)), Signet Ring, Spell Pouch (Left Hip), Belt Pouch (Left Hip; Sewing Needle (x2), Fishhook (2x), Chalk (2x)), Belt Pouch (Right Hip; Whetstone, Signal Whistle, Flint & Steel)

Light Warhorse "Gondi" (Military Saddle, Bit and Bridle, Saddlebags),
- Right Saddle Bag 
- - MW Handaxe
- - Sling & Stone Pouch (10x Sling Stones)
- - Scroll Case (Paper, 4x Sheets)/Charcol Pen
- - Potions (4x Cure Light Wounds)
- - Rope (sik, 50ft)/ Pitions (4x)
- Left Saddle Bag 
- - Healer's Kit
- - Flask (Acid, 2x)
- - Flask (Holy Water, 1x)
- - Stick Case (Leather Bond Pouch, Contains; Sundrods (12x), Tinderwig (12x)
- - Candles (4x)
-Bedroll (Behide Saddle)
- Waterskin (Full (water) x2)

Animal Compaion; Moss Tooth (Brown Wolf)
Medium Animal; HP 13; Initiative +2; Speed 50ft; AC 14 (tch 12, ff 12); Base Attack/Grapple +1/+2; Bite +3 melee (1d6+1), Bite +3 melee (1d6+1), Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft; Trip; Low-Light Vision, Scent; Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6; Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1; Track, Weapon Focus (bite)


Wealth: 970gp, 204 sp, 112cp


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm thinking of running a Paladin.  Will that fit in this campaign, alignment-wise, do you think?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 27, 2004)

Karl, I'd like to quote referendum 22 ammendment 12 section c, whereby it states thus: blah blah blah, more rules lawyer jargon. 
About weapon specializations for non fighters. In the introduction to the "Feats" section it says:

*FIGHTER BONUS FEATS
Any feat designated as a fighter feat can be selected as a fighter’s bonus feat. This designation does not restrict characters of other classes from selecting these feats, assuming that they meet any prerequisites.*

The only advantage a fighter has when it comes to weapon specialization is that he will get it at 4th level, all other classes will get at at 6th - that's when they get their new feat. 

This is the last I have to say about this. If you still think that I misunderstood the rules, then I'll play the ranger without weapon specialization. It's your call.

As for the bow, it's just a regular composite longbow that caters for 16 strength - no mw item here.

One more, question: Where do we post our PC's? Is there a link?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 27, 2004)

*Link,....*

Wys,
The RG link for finished PCs is...http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92466 

Also, Wys...
If you could, look over my PC Sheet and let me know if you see any errors.  Stat blocks I also do something wrong in for some reason.  Thanks, djordje


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> *FIGHTER BONUS FEATS
> Any feat designated as a fighter feat can be selected as a fighter’s bonus feat. This designation does not restrict characters of other classes from selecting these feats, assuming that they meet any prerequisites.*




If you allow me to intervene, the key part is the "assuming they meet any prerequisite" part. That means that anyone can select, say, Power attack, if he has Str 13+, despite being a fighter bonus feat, because having Str 13+ is the only requisite. However, weapon specialization, greater weapon focus and greater WE has requisites of minimum fighter level, and only characters with at least those levels of fighter can select those.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

Tentative character, so far...


*Philo Jurament					
Male Human 
Paladin 6*

Medium Humanoid
HD 6d10+6; hp 56;
Init +1; 
Spd 20 ft/x4;

AC 20 (+8 armor, +1 shield, +1 dex), 
touch 11, 
flat-footed 19;
Base Atk/Grapple +6/+9;
Full Atk +10/+5 Two-handed  (2d6+5;19-20/x2,  +1 Greatsword), 
+7/+2 Thrown  (1d4+3;19-20/x2, Dagger(Thrown));
AL LG; 
SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +6;
Str 17(+3), Dex 12(+1), Con 12(+1), Int 10(+0), Wis 14(+2), Cha 14(+2);
Skills: Concentration +4, Diplomacy +12, Heal +4, Knowledge (nobilty) +1, Knowledge (religion) +5, Sense Motive +10.
Feats: Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Power Attack, Cleave, Power Smite

Possesions: +1 Greatsword, +1 Mithral Half-plate, dagger, holy symbol of Heironeous, standard equipment pack


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 27, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> If you allow me to intervene, the key part is the "assuming they meet any prerequisite" part. That means that anyone can select, say, Power attack, if he has Str 13+, despite being a fighter bonus feat, because having Str 13+ is the only requisite. However, weapon specialization, greater weapon focus and greater WE has requisites of minimum fighter level, and only characters with at least those levels of fighter can select those.




Crud!!! I think you're right. It should say "BAB +4" if I was right, and I'm not. I'll have to modify my PC. Any Ideas how to make his sword fighting skills more effective?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of running a Paladin.  Will that fit in this campaign, alignment-wise, do you think?




Totally... Like I said I would prefer "good" characters, as there are parts of the game where you will be getting 'little reward' to help out at times.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> just the stats right now...
> 
> *Defrel, Half-Elf Male Ranger*




Looks good, although I think you should only have two 1st level ranger spells a day... my only concern is that wysiwyg is also playing a Ranger who focuses on archery. I don't mind if both of you are cool with it though...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Crud!!! I think you're right. It should say "BAB +4" if I was right, and I'm not. I'll have to modify my PC. Any Ideas how to make his sword fighting skills more effective?




Hmm besides magic?  I think there are some new feats in Comp Warrior that could help you out, plus your favored enemies helps. He's not to bad right now with that sword 

Looking him over though he looks pretty good


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm OK with another ranger in the party. (Don't remember patenting the ranger).


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 27, 2004)

*As am I...*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I'm OK with another ranger in the party. (Don't remember patenting the ranger).




You are TWF though correct?  Anyway, I have played alot of rangers (one of my favorite classes) they most likely turn-out black and white different.

Will post the stats in RG, and continue on the background.

djordje


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 27, 2004)

*Nevermind.*

I see that you are now an Archer, then I will turn into a TWF....give me an hour.

djordje


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

Kewl... hope to see a couple more characters soon...


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 28, 2004)

*PC Corrections*

I looked over some of the PCs. If I’m not mistaken, some have a few errors. Please check your PC to make sure.

Errata for Defrel, Half-Elf Male Ranger 6; CR 6l 
Str14 (6), Dex15 (8) +1 4th level, Con12 (4), Int14 (6), Wis14 (6), Cha11 (3)
Total = 33 (Should be 32)
BAB 6/1; melee 9/4, ranged 9
Should be: BAB +6/+1. Melee: +8/+3. Ranged: +9/+4
AC 18 (10+3 dex+ 4 armor, +1 Buckler); hp 39 (1d8+1+5x6); 
Should be: AC 17 (Buckler cannot be used with TWF). HP: 44 (8+5x6+6)
Patron Diety: unknown
Should have one by now to cast spells.
Spells (3/-/-/-): 1; Entangle, Pass without Trace, Endure Elements
Should be: 2/-/-/-


Errata for Norbac Odrog
Reflex +4=1+2(dex)+1 magic
Should be: +5 = 2 + 2(dex)+1 magic
Skills: You are entitled to 2 more points (2x4+2x5=18). You only used up 16.

Errata for Geenaa the Furious
Skills: You are entitled to 9 more points (4+1human+1int) x (4+5)=54. You only used up 45.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay here's Verrick with spells, beasts and a few minor updates. Let me know what you think. 

Scotley

Verrick Ardmore

Male Human
Rogue 2/Wizard 4	15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6' 
Weight: 150 lbs
Hair: Brown (Graying slightly) Wavy
Eyes: Brown
Age: 32

Str: 13 (+1) [5 points] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [8 points] [+1 4th level]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Wis: 9 (+0) [1 points] 
Cha: 12 (+1) [4 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Sneak Attack, Trapfinding, Evasion, Bonus Feat and skill points (Human), Familiar, Scribe Scroll

Hit Dice: 2d6+2 (12) and 4d4+4 (16)
HP: 28 
AC: 20  (+3 Dex, +3 Armor) (+1 Two Weap. Def.) Flat Footed 17, Touch 17 
Init: +3 [+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: 0 
Arcane Spell Failure: 10% 

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+1 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +7 [+4 base, +3 Dex]
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +3
Melee Attack: +4 or +2/+2 
+1 Flaming Rapier +5 (+3), 1d6+2 Dmg,+ 1d6 fire 18-20/x2 
MW Dagger +5 (+3), 1d4 Dmg. 19-20/x2
Sap +4 1d6 non-lethal
Dagger +4 (+2), 1d4 Dmg. 19-20/x2
Quarter Staff +4 (+2/+2) 1d6+1/1d6 20/x2

Ranged Attack: +6
MMW Shortbow +7 (+5/+5), [+8 (+6/+6) if w/in 30ft], 1d6+1 Dmg, x3 range 60’
Dagger Thrown +6 1d4+1 19-20/x2

Skills:
Rogue: 8x4+8(+5 Human)(+6 Int.)=51 
Wizard: 2+2+2+2 (+4 Human)(+12 Int.)=24
Appraise r +3 [+3 Int.]
Balance r +6 [1 ranks, +3 Dex., +2 Syn. ]
Bluff r +6 [5 ranks, +1 Cha.]
Climb r +3 [2 ranks, +1 Str.]
Concentration w +8 [7 ranks, +1 Con.]
Craft r w Alchemy + [2 ranks, +3 Int.]
Decipher Script w +4 [1 rank, +3 Int.]
Diplomacy r +6 [1 rank, +1 Cha., +4 Syn.]
Disable Device r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.]
Disguise r +4 [1 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Syn.]
Escape Artist r +3 [+3 Dex]
Forgery r +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int.]
Gather Information r +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Hide r +12 [3 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 Cloak]
Intimidate r +4 [1 rank, +1 Cha., +2 Syn.]
Jump r +2 [1 rank, +1 Str., +2 Syn.]
Knowledge Arcana w +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.]
Knowledge Local r w +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int.] Greyhawk
Listen r +2 (+4 /w familiar) [2 ranks, +0 Wis]
Move Silently r +5 [2 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Open Lock r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Ride cc +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Search r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive r +5 [5 ranks, +0 Wis.]
Sleight of Hand r +6 [1 ranks, +3 Dex., +2 Syn.]
Spellcraft w +10 [5 ranks, +3 Int., +2 Syn.]
Spot r +3 (+5 or +6 daylight and +8 /w familiar) [3 ranks, +0 Wis., Familiar Bonuses] 
Swim r +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Tumble r +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
Use Magic Device r +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Use Rope r +4 [1 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
 Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Alertness (when in 5’ of familiar)

Languages
Common, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven

Equipment:
4 Potions Cure Light Wounds (200gp), Masterwork Thief’s Tools (100gp), Masterwork Elven Leaf weave Studded Leather Armor (925gp), +1 Rapier Flaming (8,000gp), Mighty (+1 Str. Adj.) Masterwork Shortbow (430gp), Masterwork Dagger (302gp), 20 Arrows (1gp), 3 Daggers (6gp), Disguise Kit (50gp), Backpack (2gp), Belt Pouch x2 (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Silk Rope (10gp), Grappling Hook (1gp), Flint and Steel (1sp) Thunderstone x2 (36gp), 2 Weeks Rations (6gp), 5 Sunrods (6gp), 1 Map Case (1g), 2 Weeks Feed for War horse (7sp), Light War Horse /w full tack (150gp+16gp), Spellbook, Case /w 14 sheets paper, 3 vials of ink (black, red, blue), and 6 quills (28gp), Explorer’s Outfit (10gp), Traveler’s Outfit (1gp), Courtiers Outfit (30gp), Wand of Burning Hands (lvl2) 50 charges (1500gp), Tindertwigs x10 (6gp), Alchemist’s fire x5 (60gp), Acid x2 (12gp), Spell scrolls cat’s grace (90gp), Invisibility (90gp), Expeditious retreat (15gp), Shield (15gp), Fireballx2 (750), Holy symbol of Fharlanghn (wooden) (1sp), Small tent (10gp), Winter Blanket (1sp), Waterskin x2 (2gp) (one filled with common wine 2sp), Flask of Brandy (1gp)   Cash: 58 gp, 17 sp, 7 cp and 8 gems (10gp each). 

Spells per day:

4/4/3

Typical Spells Memorized on an adventure:

0  Detect magic, Light, Ray of Frost
1st  Shield, Magic Missilex2, Feather Fall
2nd  Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Cat’s Grace 

Spells in Spell Book:

0 Level
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Light: Object shines like a torch.
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.

1st Level
Alarm: Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
Protection from Chaos/Evil/ Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Unseen Servant: Invisible force obeys your commands.
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.
Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
Burning Hands: 1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4).
Expeditious Retreat: Your speed increases by 30 ft.
Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.

2nd Level
Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Detect Thoughts: Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
Touch of Idiocy: Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.
Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.


 ”Rauxy” Hawk Familiar	Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	6 (14 hp) Character level hd with ½ wizard’s hp 
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class:	19 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/–10
Attack:	Talons +6 melee (1d4–2) Wizard’s BAB +3 dex 
Full Attack:	Talons +6 melee (1d4–2)
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +6 Wizard base with hawk stats.
Abilities:	Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +2, Spot +14 Also as wizard modified by hawk stats.
 Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Environment:	Temperate forests
Organization:	Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating:	1/3
Advancement:	As familiar
Special:	Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells
These creatures are similar to eagles but slightly smaller: 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans of 6 feet or less.
Combat
Hawks combine both talons into a single attack.
Skills: Hawks have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.



“Fharley”	Warhorse, Light Large Animal
Hit Dice:	3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class:	14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+9
Attack:	Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack:	2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats:	Endurance, Run
Environment:	Temperate plains
Organization:	Domesticated
Challenge Rating:	1
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
These animals or similar to light horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. They usually are not ready for warfare before age three. A light warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a light warhorse is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A light warhorse can drag 3,450 pounds.

Tan horse with white socks. He is outfitted with a brown leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle, and a pair of saddlebags. He knows the following tricks: Attack, Defend, Guard, Down, Come, and Stay. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Appearance:
Verrick is man of average build and looks. He is of Flan and Oerdian decent. He has a weather-beaten face and tanned skin from many years of traveling. He is clean-shaven and wears his hair short. He is generally unremarkable in a crowd. He normally wears stout boots and a large brimmed hat. He favors comfortable, but durable clothes in neutral tones. He typically wears a leather vest with many pockets for spell components and other odds and ends over a long sleeved shirt and slightly baggy pants. 

Personality:
Verrick is a friendly soft-spoken man. While not a Cleric he is a religious man and devoted follower of Fharlanghn. He is slow to anger, but once his ire is roused his rage is fierce. He enjoys meeting new people and seeing new places. He likes to try exotic food and drink when he travels. He tends to be a peacemaker among his friends and tries to get along with everyone. If he does find someone he can’t be friends with he generally moves on somewhere new. He has acquaintances all over the flanness, but he rarely stays in one place long enough to make really close friends.     

Background:
Verrick grew up on the roads. His parents were in the business of hauling goods. He spent much of his early life riding in the back of a wagon reading books. His parents were only modestly successful and never provided much of a home for young Verrick. He was fascinated by the cities they passed through, but never stayed at. At 13 he left his parents for the bright lights of Leukish. He soon found that cities weren’t the magical places he had imagined. He found life was hard on the streets and nothing like the tales he had been reading. He struggled to survive and had to resort to the life of a Rogue to survive. He eventually went to sea on the Nyr Dyv as a deck hand again in hopes of finding the romance and excitement of the stories he read as a child. He soon became disenchanted and headed north toward the shield lands to join the army and fight Iuz at 16. Fortunately, he met a young wizard who was going the other way and recognized in Verrick the potential of magic. He took young Verrick into apprenticeship and began to teach him the arts of magic. Verrick was an apt pupil and soon mastered the basics of Wizardry. After the initial excitement wore off he discovered that magic was mostly about studying old dusty books and practice. After a couple of years of study with the Wizard in Keoland he decided it was time to move on again. He traveled making a living selling spells and looking for the home he never had. While he had some “adventures”, he never seemed to find a home or the excitement he craved. He spent nearly a year working for a Wizard in exchange for the magical Rapier he carries in hopes that such a flashy blade would lead him to adventure. He spent time among the Elves of Celene and the Dwarves of the mountains, but he never found a home. One day when Verrick was in his mid-twenties he met an old man on the road. They were traveling the same way and began to talk. Verrick found himself talking of his life and his disappointments. The old man who was a priest of Fharlanghn told him that he had a home all along. That the road and all the vast places of the flanness were his home. As they talked Verrick realized that he had been so worried about the destination he had never enjoyed the journey. He spent some time in the company of the old priest and re-evaluated his life. Now Verrick still wanders the roads of land, but he does it with new eyes. Every day is an adventure and he wanders the roads partaking of all that the world has to offer.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2004)

Minor change.       I overspent Verrick's Wizard skill points by one, so I lowered Concentration by one rank. I found a few minor typo's, but that's the only game related change. All corrections will be on the version I post in the RG. Let me know if I missed anything else. 
Looks like a pretty good group. Given Verrick's background he could have met any of the other characters at some point in the past. Any idea when we'll start playing? 

Scotley


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Errata for Norbac Odrog
> Reflex +4=1+2(dex)+1 magic
> Should be: +5 = 2 + 2(dex)+1 magic
> Skills: You are entitled to 2 more points (2x4+2x5=18). You only used up 16.




Fixed the saves, but note that Survival is a cross class (c/c) skill for Norbac amd costs double.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Minor change.       I overspent Verrick's Wizard skill points by one, so I lowered Concentration by one rank. I found a few minor typo's, but that's the only game related change. All corrections will be on the version I post in the RG. Let me know if I missed anything else.
> Looks like a pretty good group. Given Verrick's background he could have met any of the other characters at some point in the past. Any idea when we'll start playing?
> 
> Scotley




Looks very good... 

as to when we will start, as soon as a few more players appear I will be ready. 

MINOR BACKGROUND NOTE FOR ALL - you characters are all going to be minor local heroes of this area (the Greyhawk region). You may or may not know each other, that is up to you; and whether or not you have adventured together. I am still debating the year, but it has been two or five years after the Greyhawk Wars. The Great Northern Crusade has reclaimed part of the Shield Lands, but much of the North, the South, the East and the West has been devastated by war (almost everyone around Greyhawk saw a great deal of war). Greyhawk is strong and flexing its muscle within the area. The game will start with an invitation to attend the Summer Solstice Feast of Pelor, at Minaryn Castle (some miles out of Hardby, and hosted Dame Messalina of the Throne Knights Order). Your characters can be in and around Greyhawk, Hardby, etc. Hardby has seen better days, and there are lots of rumors of a ‘not so secret’ struggle for power between the Gynarchy (the traditional female ruling family of the city), Greyhawk (that runs the city as a de facto military camp right now) and the Merchants Alliance (who play both parties off each other). Dame Messalina is known for sponsoring adventurous expeditions into various “lost” lands, military strikes against orcs and raiders from the Bright Desert, scouting missing into the southern parts of the Wild Coast, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

OK still one question on your Ranger wysiwyg, for your Bow, I am not sure how you got +11? Base Attack +6, Dex +2, Mastercraft +1, Weapon Focus +1 =+10

Sorry just want to make sure


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK still one question on your Ranger wysiwyg, for your Bow, I am not sure how you got +11? Base Attack +6, Dex +2, Mastercraft +1, Weapon Focus +1 =+10
> 
> Sorry just want to make sure




OK, so we're at +10 (almost there)
+3 Str, - 2 Rapid shot = +11


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 28, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay here's Verrick with spells, beasts and a few minor updates. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Verrick Ardmore
> 
> ...




Dude, that's one big PC layout. How many years did it take you to flesh this one out? Well done.

Two quick thingys:
1. Shouldn't AC be 17 (10+3+3+1)
2. Don't you have one too many feats? 
L1: 2
L2: 3
L4: 4


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> OK, so we're at +10 (almost there)
> +3 Str, - 2 Rapid shot = +11




I am pretty sure that the Strength bonus is *only* to Damage. Here is the description from the SRD...

Longbow, Composite: You need at least two hands to use a bow, regardless of its size. You can use a composite longbow while mounted. All composite bows are made with a particular strength rating (that is, each requires a minimum Strength modifier to use with proficiency). If your Strength bonus is less than the strength rating of the composite bow, you can’t effectively use it, so you take a –2 penalty on attacks with it. The default composite longbow requires a Strength modifier of +0 or higher to use with proficiency. A composite longbow can be made with a high strength rating to take advantage of an above-average Strength score; *this feature allows you to add your Strength bonus to damage, up to the maximum bonus indicated for the bow*. Each point of Strength bonus granted by the bow adds 100 gp to its cost.

For purposes of weapon proficiency and similar feats, a composite longbow is treated as if it were a longbow. 

---

see what I am talking about (in the bold)?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Dude, that's one big PC layout. How many years did it take you to flesh this one out? Well done.
> 
> Two quick thingys:
> 1. Shouldn't AC be 17 (10+3+3+1)
> ...




 :\  I have no idea where that 20 came from. Wishful thinking I guess. The AC's are all screwed up. Should be: 

Armor Class: 16 (17 when 2-weap.)  (10,+3 armor, +3 dex) 13 flat footed, 13 touch (14 when 2-weap.) 

As to feats: Human bonus--2-weapon fighting, 1st level--2 weapon defense, 3rd level--point blank shot, 6th level--rapid shot. The Alertness is a bonus from the familiar (only when she's within 5'). I guess scribe scroll should be up there as well from being a wizard. Hope that's right anyway. 

Thanks for the praise. I rather enjoy creating characters. I spent about 5 hours on him all total. My world notes when I DM are even worse. You should see how many pages I have on the various kingdoms in the world I'm currently building.    

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, Verrick is now up in the RG with corrections and some additional background notes based on the what Karl has given us. Thanks for the feedback. I'm quite impressed with our little group. 

We have Scotley--Human Rogue Wizard
             wysiwyg - Human Ranger     archer
             djrdjmsqrd - Half-Elf Ranger   twf
             Rayex - Human Barbarian
             Johnsemlak - Human Paladin (not finished)
             Someone - Half-Orc Cleric
             Andrew - No post on a character

Where do we go from here. We have six when Johnsemalak finishes up. Is it time to close the OOC post and start a new one with the 

"Greyhawk-Return of the Slavelord" title? 

Should we be looking for alternates or just call it full and run? 

Given the big tough characters ya'll have created Verrick has got dibs on the center of the party when we start looking at a marching order. 

Verrick is on the road near Harby heading for Minaryn Castle. Does he have any friends/traveling companions? 

Let's play some DnD!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

heheh sounds like a good idea to me... I will start one up in just a second. I am shooting at starting this tomorrow or Wednesday depending on what I see with the characters. I will print them out and read them tonight. Hope to see a few more


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

And another couple of questions for wysiwyg about the bow I am afraid  

the damage should be 1d8 +3, mastercraft does not give a bonus to damage, just attack. 

Lastly AC... I believe that the Mithral Breatplate should only be +5 AC. Mithral makes armor light etc but does not increase AC. Also, I am unsure about the Kite Shield... is that a Tower Shield? I am wondering about the +4 AC as I assume it is only a large shield whick would be +2 (also note that Rangers are not proficient with Tower Shields)


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> And another couple of questions for wysiwyg about the bow I am afraid
> 
> the damage should be 1d8 +3, mastercraft does not give a bonus to damage, just attack.
> 
> Lastly AC... I believe that the Mithral Breatplate should only be +5 AC. Mithral makes armor light etc but does not increase AC. Also, I am unsure about the Kite Shield... is that a Tower Shield? I am wondering about the +4 AC as I assume it is only a large shield whick would be +2 (also note that Rangers are not proficient with Tower Shields)




I just checked in.
I'll change the bow stats.
It states that all mithral armors are MW - and therefore entitled to the +1 AC.
The Kite shield is similar to a tower shield (I didn't read that little bracket by armor proficiencies) Guess you're right. I'll change to a regular (yet very stylish) shield instead.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 29, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> It states that all mithral armors are MW - and therefore entitled to the +1 AC.




MW armor do not give +1 AC, only lessen Armor Check penalty by 1!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> MW armor do not give +1 AC, only lessen Armor Check penalty by 1!




Which does not stack with being mithril.  It is considered masterwork quality, but it doesn't recieve a double bonus.  Like enchnated weapons are masterwork quality, but a +1 longsword is not +2 to hit.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Which does not stack with being mithril.  It is considered masterwork quality, but it doesn't recieve a double bonus.  Like enchnated weapons are masterwork quality, but a +1 longsword is not +2 to hit.




Gotcha. Another change needed. I'll get there yet  .


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

NO problem, cause otherwise he is VERY cool


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

On second thoughts forget the shield.
I'm going to change to using a bastard sword two handed. Let's see:

AB = +11
+6(BAB) +1 (Magic) + 3(STR)  +1 (Weapon Focus) 
(make it +10 and use +1 for power attack)

Damage: 1d10+8  
+5 (1.5 x Str) + 1(Magic) +2(power attack)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> On second thoughts forget the shield.
> I'm going to change to using a bastard sword two handed. Let's see:
> 
> AB = +11
> ...




So he always power attacks  OK, I do like using Power Attack two-handed that is for sure!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, more work on the character...


*Philo Jurament					
Male Human 
Paladin 6*

Medium Humanoid
HD 6d10+6; hp 56;
Init +1; 
Spd 20 ft/x4;

AC 20 (+8 armor, +1 shield, +1 dex) 
touch 11, 
flat-footed 19;
Base Atk/Grapple +6/+9;
Full Atk +11/+6 Two-handed  (2d6+5;19-20/x2,  _+1 Greatsword_), 
+7/+2 Thrown  (1d4+3;19-20/x2, Dagger(Thrown));
AL LG; 
SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +6;
Str 17(+3), Dex 12(+1), Con 12(+1), Int 10(+0), Wis 14(+2), Cha 14(+2);
Skills: Concentration +4, Diplomacy +11, Heal +3, Knowledge (nobilty) +1, Knowledge (religion) +5, Sense Motive +9, Ride +4
Feats: Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Smiting

Special Abilities:  Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 2/day, Divine grace, lay on hands, Aura of courage, divine health, turn undead, remove disease 1/week

Spells: 2 1st level/day

Possesions: _*+1 Greatsword*_, _*+1 Mithral Half-plate*_, dagger, holy symbol of Heironeous, standard equipment pack


Mount: 

*Warhorse, Heavy
Large Animal*

Hit Dice: 6d8+12 (45 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Space/Reach:10 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4
Feats:Endurance, Run

Special Abilities: Empathic link, improved evasion, share spells, share saving throws

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Furyondy OK as a place of origin for my character?  

If so, I'll have my character a veteran of conflicts wiht the empire of Iuz.  I'll tget a more complte background later today...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Furyondy is totally cool with me... I like him so far, very cool... ah the group is coming together


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien is riding alongside with Verric towards Hardby.


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2004)

Forgot to post this earlier. I really don´t see Norbac being invited by any aristocrat or ruler of some sort; is he´s an hero, he should be among the farmers he´s helped or teached to wield a weapon.

Maybe if he´s in someone´s company...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

AHHH but see the beauty of sage-a-re and or magic... or even the gods... they know you are all good guys and 'sot' (sp?) you out


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So he always power attacks  OK, I do like using Power Attack two-handed that is for sure!




Exept it would be +7 damage +3 str x1.5 =4.5 * round down* =4 +1 magic +2 two handed power attack.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Exept it would be +7 damage +3 str x1.5 =4.5 * round down* =4 +1 magic +2 two handed power attack.




Right, always forget that...


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

Doh! Yet another change. Small one this time.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 29, 2004)

Seems I'll play the only female in the group.
Someone wanna be my boyfriend/travel companion?  (man, that sounded weird!)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 29, 2004)

Just posted my character in the Rogues Gallery.  It needs a few details added, but I think I got the essentials.

I still need to put in an adequate character background.  For now, so far I have the following:

_Philo is from Furyondy and is a veteran of several battles with the Empire of Iuz.  A fierce follower of Heironeous and his church.  Philo is strongly opposed ot oppression, slavery, and other evils and will fight to protect any creature he feels is being oppressed.

His parents were captured an enslaved in Iuz.  He learned of their death several months ago.

He has spent much time in recent months contemplating hsi parents death, and recently came to the Free City to visit the cities' temple to Heironeous, where a priest who taught him when he was still just a child now works._

I'd be willing to modify this to fit the campaign better.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds totally cool with me, so long as he is ready to go to a 'festival'


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Seems I'll play the only female in the group.
> Someone wanna be my boyfriend/travel companion?  (man, that sounded weird!)




Geena most likely intimadates and maybe even scares the heck out of Verrick, but he would be honored to travel with her. The more the merrier. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

Djrdjmsqrd,

I like what you've done with your character. I've been wanting to try a Master Thrower myself. I was rather fond of the type back in the 2e days. You deserve a free MW toaster or something for buying 22 MW daggers.   

Anyway, I think your numbers for Defrel are a bit off. Poor Verrick only has 28 hp. Defrel should have way more. Per the opening post in the RG 6 at 1st +12 for 3 more Rogue levels and +16 for 2 fighter levels then +12 for your 14 Con =46. Your point buy looks like 33 rather than 32, but maybe you found an optimal way to spend your +1 for 4th level. I also came up with only 81 skill points=32 (1st level Rogue) +24 (levels 2,3, and 4 Rogue) +4 (2 Fighter levels) +9 (Human bonus for 6th level) +12 (+2 Int bonus x6 levels). Hope this helps. I looking forward to playing soon. 

Scotley


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 30, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Djrdjmsqrd,
> 
> Anyway, I think your numbers for Defrel are a bit off. Poor Verrick only has 28 hp. Defrel should have way more. Per the opening post in the RG 6 at 1st +12 for 3 more Rogue levels and +16 for 2 fighter levels then +12 for your 14 Con =46. Your point buy looks like 33 rather than 32, but maybe you found an optimal way to spend your +1 for 4th level. I also came up with only 81 skill points=32 (1st level Rogue) +24 (levels 2,3, and 4 Rogue) +4 (2 Fighter levels) +9 (Human bonus for 6th level) +12 (+2 Int bonus x6 levels). Scotley




My own comments:
You're right about the HP, it should be 46.
There are 33 points allocated
Skill points should be 87 not 81 (Int bonus is +18 not +12)

I'm a bit confused about the melee and ranged attacks:
Firstly, your BAB is +5 (+2 Fighter + 3 Rogue)
There is no second attack unless you're fighting with 2 weapons. In that case your AB should be:
+5 (BAB) +3(Weapon finess) +1(MW) -6/-10(TWF) = +3/-1.
As far a ranged attacks: +5(BAB) + 3(DEX) +1(MW) = +8


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 30, 2004)

*Okay....*

Thank you all.  I get lost in number very easily for some reason.  Now, I updated the HP and BAB.  What is wrong with the skills though?

Yeah, never played a thrower before, thought it would be fun...anyone know the req for MT?

djordje

PS. Anyone for traveling with Defrel to said party?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> My own comments:
> Skill points should be 87 not 81 (Int bonus is +18 not +12)




Doh, I guess I should have my facts straight before I comment. Good catch Wysiwyg. I forgot to x4 the Int bonus at 1st level. I may not have done that for Verrick either...

Scotley


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 30, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> What is wrong with the skills though




You have taken 88 points in stead of 87:

1st Level: (8+1(human)+2(Int)) x4 = 44
2nd-4th Level: (8+1(human)+2(Int))x3 = 33
5th & 6th Level: (2+1(human)+2(Int))x2 = 10

44+33+10=87.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Yeah, never played a thrower before, thought it would be fun...anyone know the req for MT?
> 
> djordje




I don't have the books in front of me so I'm working from memory, but I was looking at the Master Thrower in CW last night. I remember the skills requirement being pretty light. Just 4 ranks of sleight of hand. You also need +5 BAB. Finally, the feat requirements are Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, and Weapon Focus in a tossable weapon. I could be missing something--the old memory ain't what it used to be. 

You aren't too far off. You have the sleight of hand already. I think you have the +5 BAB as well. Interestingly enough you don't meet the prerequisite for Far Shot--You have to take point blank shot first. If you want to make Master Thrower soon consider taking Point Blank shot instead of Far Shot, Take Weapon Focus Dagger instead of Weapon Finess and consider taking Precise Shot instead of Improved Unarmed Strike. 

Given the +2d6 sneak attack dice you can really do some damage as a Master Thrower in certain situations. Even more so if you take eventually take 4th level as a Fighter and pick up weapon specialization Dagger for +2 as well. 

Scotley


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sounds totally cool with me, so long as he is ready to go to a 'festival'



 I think he can.

Does anyone have comments on my character; is it OK?  I've posted it in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Does anyone have comments on my character; is it OK?  I've posted it in the Rogues Gallery




Looks like the extra time you spent before posting your character paid off. I can't fault BAB, Skills, saves etc. 

It does appear that you didn't spend very much of your starting cash unless that Armor of yours is a lot more expensive than I recall. I'm assuming the mount is your special Paladin's Warhorse. If so it looks like you only partially converted him. The attacks look a bit weak for a 6 hit dice creature with a 19 str. The AC seems off as well. You have a question mark in there. I think as a size large creature it should be -1. Again I'm working from memory. Nice job.

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

while it is a bit... different and maybe a little... corny... I LOVE the way Paladins can summon their mount to them once a day etc now in 3.5. It just is so... different or something that I love it.

But yea I think your mount should be a little better


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 30, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looks like the extra time you spent before posting your character paid off. I can't fault BAB, Skills, saves etc.
> 
> It does appear that you didn't spend very much of your starting cash unless that Armor of yours is a lot more expensive than I recall. I'm assuming the mount is your special Paladin's Warhorse. If so it looks like you only partially converted him. The attacks look a bit weak for a 6 hit dice creature with a 19 str. The AC seems off as well. You have a question mark in there. I think as a size large creature it should be -1. Again I'm working from memory. Nice job.
> 
> Scotley



 Ah, yes, you're exactly right, I didn't fully convert the warhorse, sorry, I'll get to that.

Regarding the costs, the Mithral+1 Half plate was the majority of the cost (dunno if it's wise, but we'll see).  IIRC, it cost about 11,750 (9000 Mithral (heavy armor), 1000 +1 bonus, 750 masterwork half-plate).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Regarding the costs, the Mithral+1 Half plate was the majority of the cost (dunno if it's wise, but we'll see).  IIRC, it cost about 11,750 (9000 Mithral (heavy armor), 1000 +1 bonus, 750 masterwork half-plate).




Dang, that's a lot of gp to look like a tin can.   I expect it will be worth it. 

Scotley

PS, should we close this thread out and move all future discussion to the newer thread with the Greyhawk-Return of the Slavelord! Header?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> while it is a bit... different and maybe a little... corny... I LOVE the way Paladins can summon their mount to them once a day etc now in 3.5. It just is so... different or something that I love it.




Yes, I think its very cool and fits well within the fantasy genre. I know detractors complain about it being too Pokemon, but I like it. 

Scotley


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, you're exactly right, I didn't fully convert the warhorse, sorry, I'll get to that.
> 
> Regarding the costs, the Mithral+1 Half plate was the majority of the cost (dunno if it's wise, but we'll see).  IIRC, it cost about 11,750 (9000 Mithral (heavy armor), 1000 +1 bonus, 750 masterwork half-plate).




 Is there a reason you went with this rather than masterwork full plate?  Other than weight the stats would work out about the same.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is there a reason you went with this rather than masterwork full plate?  Other than weight the stats would work out about the same.



 Well, he's a paladin, so I figure he shouldn't have an excessive amount of items, so I thought it would be better to have simply one suit of armor and a weapon.

Plus, Mithral shoudl have it's uses, I hope...


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 10, 2004)

*Lorien*

I am sorry to leave for Saturday, when things are starting to heat up. But I cannot play on Saturdays or Jewish holidays. Feel free to roleplay Lorien if you need to.

Be back on Sunday.
*PS: having a great time Karl. Love to be back in Greyhawk.*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I am sorry to leave for Saturday, when things are starting to heat up. But I cannot play on Saturdays or Jewish holidays. Feel free to roleplay Lorien if you need to.
> 
> Be back on Sunday.
> *PS: having a great time Karl. Love to be back in Greyhawk.*




Hey no problem, thanks for the heads up. I thought it got a little quiet around here last weekend. 

I have to agree the game is going quite well. Thanks Karl. 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2004)

Kewl hope everyone is enjoying it... yea the weekends are hard. I spend all week on the computer at work and then sometimes when I get home. My wife likes me to do stuff with her on the weekends 

Anyway hope the set up is going well ... and yes it will heat up soon


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 13, 2004)

Can anyone post a map of this region. I surely could use one.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Can anyone post a map of this region. I surely could use one.




I could scan one from various sources, but I might raise the ire of the magic users of the shore. I don't think I have one that would be very detailed anyway. Most of them are world maps. There might be one in the Greyhawk boxed set I could use. I have a ton of Greyhawk links in my favorites somewhere. Let me see if I can find something already out there and post a link. 

Scotley


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 13, 2004)

Magic users of the shores - that's funny.

I've been browsing the web for maps of Greyhawk since we started this game. 

Anyways, thanks Scotley.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Magic users of the shores - that's funny.
> 
> I've been browsing the web for maps of Greyhawk since we started this game.
> 
> Anyways, thanks Scotley.





Yes, but I've been browsing the web for gaming sites since the mid 90's. Try this one.

Scotley

http://myweb.cableone.net/tedra/domains.html

OR 

Download the Central Flanaess Letter size map from CannonFire

http://www.canonfire.com/htmlnew/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=4


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. I am currently moving from the USA to the RSA (Republic of South Africa). With organizing the lift, packing, selling, *including my PC*, and all the other fun things I never want to go through again for the rest of my life, and the next one, I will be out of commission until about the 16th October.

Please feel free to roleplay my PC any way you like (he will not perform hari-kiri for honor's sake).

It's been fun, but duty calls.
Cheerios (goodbye not the cerial) for now.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Who's still in this game? Please post in the current OOC thread marked below. We seem to have lost some players. 

Scotley

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1829541#post1829541


----------

